# Sony comming out with a 400 disk BR player



## carolinacat (Oct 9, 2007)

I stumble on this today while looking around at different BR players. anyone know anything more about it. Im down for one... but in silver :yay:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/04/sony-shows-off-prototype-400-disc-blu-ray-mega-changer/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

First I have heard of it. I would think it will be fairly popular.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

So this is Sony's answer to Managed Copy?  

(alternative to use instead of ripping to hard disc drive for PC based media servers).


----------

